# Automatisch Ort nach Postleitzahl in Formular in Echtzeit eintragen



## dwex (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich sehe mittlerweile immer öfters, dass wenn man in einem normalen HTML-Formular z.B. eine Postleitzahl eingibt und dann in das nächste Feld springt der Ortsname automatisch gesetzt wird.
Auch kann man dann im weiteren Verlauf z.B. beim Strassennamen einen wählen wenn man begonnen hat diesen einzugenben (Autovervollständigen).

Meine Frage - wie geht das?


----------



## OnlyFoo (22. Mai 2007)

dwex hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich sehe mittlerweile immer öfters, dass wenn man in einem normalen HTML-Formular z.B. eine Postleitzahl eingibt und dann in das nächste Feld springt der Ortsname automatisch gesetzt wird.
> Auch kann man dann im weiteren Verlauf z.B. beim Strassennamen einen wählen wenn man begonnen hat diesen einzugenben (Autovervollständigen).
> ...



Auf dem Server liegt ein Dokumente wo die Ortsnamen den Postleitzalen zugeordnet sind, und wenn man sie auf dem Client eintippt, sendet er einefahc einen XMLHttpRequest (Stichwort Ajax) an den Server und der gibt den Ortsnamen zurück. Gleiches Prinzip mit den Straßennamen... Du tippst, er durchsucht seine Datenbank und sendet die Vervollständigungen zurück und du kannst sie auswählen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. Mai 2007)

Oder du machst es via Datenbank.

Am besten suchst du dir eine Ajax-Livesearch (Ergebnisse anzeigen waehrend man tippt) und bastelst dir das entsprechend zurecht.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich lehrreich, aber da du sicher nicht lernen willst, sondern etwas fertig kriegen musst, mach's auf diese Weise.. und wechsle zur dunklen Seite der Macht.. :suspekt:


----------



## dwex (22. Mai 2007)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:


> Ist zwar nicht wirklich lehrreich, aber da du sicher nicht lernen willst,



Oh eigentlich hätte ich gegen lernen nichts - könnt ihr mir ein AJAX-Buch oder Tutorial empfehlen. Ich denke das ich das in Zukunft öfters brauchen werde da ich eine Kundenverwaltung mit Auftrags-, Lieferschein-, Rechnungs-, Vertragsverwaltung in PHP/MySQL programmieren soll.


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. Mai 2007)

Ganz ehrlich?
Der Satz war nur Spass 

Also von Buechern halte ich selbst nichts.
Bevor ich da ueberhaupt das Inhaltsverzeichnis gefunden hab, hat Google die Antwort schon laengst ausgespruckt.

Ich arbeite einfach und wenn was neues kommt, dann "learning by doing".
Hab hier mehrere Buecher @work rumfliegen, die laut verwaltung "gaaanz wichtig" sind.. Originalverschweisst seid 2 Jahren -.-*

Naja, musste selber entscheiden, aber ich kann auf Hardcopys verzichten und nutze nur Google


----------



## FridolinW (23. Mai 2007)

Hier etwas zum Thema Ajax:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javascript_ajax/01_einleitung_001.htm#aa048df86f6ada81276b0bd8025c78fa

Was mir auch immer sehr hilft wens ums Thema Ajax geht ist die Jquery Bibliothek. Ist einfach zu handhaben und kann viel.

http://http://jquery.com/


----------



## dwex (23. Mai 2007)

Der Link von Fridolin funktioniert leider nicht.
Habs aber auch so gefunden hier der Link:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javascript_ajax/


----------

